# OA set up idea, and question?



## flyingtaco (Aug 19, 2021)

Made this this morning out of a flat screen box I had laying around


----------



## flyingtaco (Aug 19, 2021)

Now my question is should I dip these fenders in there? The outsides cleaned up good, but I am not sure if I want to take the time to clean the underside. I don't want to screw the outside up either if I soak them. I have done some chrome before with mixed results.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2021)

The set up is fine, so long as (1) the tarp doesn't leak and (2) the level of the mixture is above the items being soaked. Special care must be taken to rotate items that are not totally submerged, or you may get a hard-to-remove line in the item where the level of the solution was.

Remove the fender braces if there is plating on them still. The acid will gradually remove the cad grey plating.

Wash out dirt and work out the dents on the fenders before soaking.

De-grease all parts before soaking. 

You'll have a fair bit of bare metal on the insides of those fenders once the soak is done. The outsides actually look fairly good, so you may not see much improvement there.

Check the bath every 20 or 30 minutes if you are unsure of how things are going.

Staining from oxalic acid soak usually is a symptom of either too strong a mix, or too long a soak. The staining usually is a dull yellow color. Sometimes it can be removed with a little effort, but sometimes it's tougher. 

Do not allow to soak overnight. Do not soak any pot metal parts.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2021)

I use a plastic kiddie pool. Light weight and reusable.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 19, 2021)

haha. definitely make sure your plastic does not leak. I made one to do some rims and it leaked out.


----------



## flyingtaco (Aug 19, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> The set up is fine, so long as (1) the tarp doesn't leak and (2) the level of the mixture is above the items being soaked. Special care must be taken to rotate items that are not totally submerged, or you may get a hard-to-remove line in the item where the level of the solution was.
> 
> Remove the fender braces if there is plating on them still. The acid will gradually remove the cad grey plating.
> 
> ...



Everything fit well all submerged , no leaks yet. The rim came out pretty good will post a pic tomorrow. The frame fit perfectly. How do you know if it is “pot metal”?


----------

